# Increased awareness in Canada/Bell Let's Talk



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I've noticed lately that there are a lot of advertisements for mental health here in Canada, (specifically Toronto) from organizations like Centre for Addiction and Mental Health (CAMH), Sunnybrook Hospital, Toronto Transit Commision, Bell Canada, and more.
I think its great with all this awareness since there are still so many people to afraid to get the help they need.

Tomorrow January 28th in Canada is Bell's "Let's Talk" Day
Its a charitable program dedicated to mental health.

http://letstalk.bell.ca/en/
Bell will donate 5¢ more to mental health initiatives for every:


Text message sent*
Mobile and long distance call made*
Tweet using #BellLetsTalk
Facebook share of our Bell Let's Talk image










 - Saw this in the movie theatre. (last place I thought I would see it) This one really hit me when I was suicidal, and stressed out from work. :|










































For Youth:


Kids Help Phone
1-800-668-6868
http://kidshelpphone.ca
 For Adults:


Canadian Mental
Health Association
http://cmha.ca


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

This is a tremendous initiative. I'm surprised at how much bigger it gets every year. It seems like everyone is talking about mental health today in Canada. Over a thousand people showed up in my town this morning to a Let's Talk event that took place before sunrise.

The funding that this program directly generates is fantastic, but the real blessing is that it gets people talking, and that always goes such a long way towards better educating people and reducing the stigma of mental illness.

My hope is that mental health eventually becomes like gay rights, where it's more and more accepted to be honest about yourself and other people become more tolerant and compassionate. People afflicted with a mental illness need help. The more they see that it's ok to be open about their issues then the faster some of them can get that help. Let's Talk Day goes a long way towards that.

Hopefully this initiative keeps growing exponentially each year and we keep the conversation going for all 365 days a year.

Don't forget to Text/Tweet!


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Shared and Tweeted.

Glad to see the campaign growing. Unfortunately, not a single person I know on Facebook has shared it. But I guess I don't know many people.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have Facebook or twitter. In fact SAS is pretty much the only "social networking" I do

I watch CTVnews on a regular basis and they've been doing a segment on mental health for the last week or so. Especially today.
They just showed some schools that has "mental health day" where there are posters everywhere, and students were opening up and talking about the mental problems that they are struggling with; and had an assembly with Clara Hughes - 6x Olympic champ who has also struggled with mental illness.
Toronto District School Board is training their teachers to help spot depression in their students and counseling.
I glad that it is getting so much coverage since it feels like we're alone with no one to talk to.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I think we are looking at a new empidemic. Both a real one and an inflated one. We're igloo people up here, face it, our population densities comparatively with other nations is relatively sparse and the weather isn't so hot all the time. Not only does that lead to isolation depression, but it spurns on reclusive behavior. We also have one of the more multi cultural societies and not of the ghetto variety, but rather the of the extreme diversity kind which is becoming more and more homogeneous with core society. That leads to increased risk of mental disease through the spread of infectious bacteria and virus which various genetic backgrounds have various levels of immuno defense against. Compound everything with the fact that the medical industry is booming, and we've got a serious trend on our hands. I am unsure if sympathy is the right approach to be perfectly honest, especially when the worlds most lucrative drug industry is sitting right next door. I'm only really starting to take this whole issue a lot more seriously. I bet the Natives have one of the strongest immuno defenses out there. Only a hunch. Whoops I have it totally backwards. As I said, I'm only starting to take it seriously.

http://www.ohrc.on.ca/en/race-polic...-health-racialized-and-aboriginal-communities



> According to a number of studies (Across Boundaries: 1997, Surgeon General's Report: 1999; Cummings: 1993, Fernando: 1991), some of the specific mental health concerns for members of racialized groups and the Aboriginal community include:
> 
> Higher levels of anxiety, stress and stress-related illness like high blood pressure, heart disease and nervous system problems
> Higher risk of depression and suicide
> ...


I noticed in America the life expectancy for Hispanics is significantly higher than any other genetic background.

http://www.prb.org/Publications/Articles/2013/us-hispanics-life-expectancy.aspx



> (July 2013) Despite having lower income and education levels, U.S. Hispanics tend to outlive non-Hispanic whites by several years (see table).
> 
> Demographers call this the "Hispanic Epidemiological Paradox." And for nearly three decades, they have puzzled over why Hispanics' socioeconomic disadvantages are not linked to shorter lives, as they are for other racial and ethnic groups.


That's where I drew up the false conclusion. Maybe I am still correct in some regards, maybe it is a bad statistic, I don't know with absolute certainty. Hispanics basically are Aboriginals, more or less, minus the massive Spanish immigration wave in ancient history. On the East cost it is safe to say there have previously been many ancient European migrations.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetic_history_of_indigenous_peoples_of_the_Americas#Haplogroup_R1



> *Haplogroup R1*
> 
> Haplogroup R1 (Y-DNA) (specially R1b) is the second most predominant Y haplotype found among indigenous Amerindians after Q (Y-DNA).[38] The distribution of R1 is believed to be associated with the re-settlement of Eurasia following the last glacial maximum. One theory put forth is that it entered the Americas with the initial founding population.[39] A second theory is that it was introduced during European colonization.[38] R1 is very common throughout all of Eurasia except East Asia and Southeast Asia. R1 (M173) is found predominantly in North American groups like the Ojibwe (79%), Chipewyan (62%), Seminole (50%), Cherokee (47%), Dogrib (40%) and Papago (38%).[38]


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

MrKappa,

If you're not sure that sympathy is the right approach then what do you suggest?

It could argued that mental illness is in some ways over-diagnosed in today's society, and the merits of being treated by pharmaceuticals is a topic that can be beaten to death. But none of those things are what Let's Talk day is about. It's about raising awareness about mental illness and helping to break down the stigma associated with it. The people that already suffer from mental illness need empathy, compassion and help. Providing avenues to those people to not only get help but feel confident in coming forward is the foremost thing that needs to be done.

There is an astounding amount of work to do before we find ways of preventing mental illness to some degree and treating it early, but none of that can be done until people aren't afraid to stand up and ask for help. That is what today is all about. Way, way, way, way, WAY too many people suffer in silence.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

That's what I did, I raised awareness. I don't want to scare anyone with facts which I cannot prove in a laboratory.

I did hear about a new vaccine against autism, and I believe, do not quote me on this, that it is in fact an immuno defense boosting vaccine.

I am no scientist. I personally think the Natives are of some of the sturdiest ancestory there is. Especially on the East Coast, I dunno about the West coast so much.

Yeah, I'm probably seriously politically incorrect on the ghetto thing. I mean face it, in BC, the massive influx of immigration is basically lowering property values in some neighborhoods, raising the value in others where massive immigration is occurring. Then you've got places like Nunavut which can't even get fresh produce delivered to the areas, so yeah, scratch the ghetto remarks. Hopefully you still understand what I am speaking about.

I mean, is autism lower in Aboriginal Groups? It is so difficult to see through, what I perceive to be a total mess of a situation. The high ground is medical attention, and that boils down to potentially life debilitating drugs. Not all the time, but yeah, sometimes, yes.

Let's face it, the majority of research on the internet regarding medicines entirely neglects genetic participant information. It is nearly entirely useless.

Me personally, I'm falling back to ancient remedies, modern nutritional supplements, real food, and so on.

It is no secret that people with more severe mental illnesses basically never dig their way out.

Also, it may seem like I am further stigmatizing, but my personal faith in humanity is better than that. We are totally multicultural. I don't believe Xenophobia is a problem in Canada nor do I believe multiculturalism is avoidable. It's already here.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

MrKappa said:


> I think we are looking at a new empidemic. Both a real one and an inflated one. We're igloo people up here, face it, our population densities comparatively with other nations is relatively sparse and the weather isn't so hot all the time. Not only does that lead to isolation depression, but it spurns on reclusive behavior. We also have one of the more multi cultural societies and not of the ghetto variety, but rather the of the extreme diversity kind which is becoming more and more homogeneous with core society. That leads to increased risk of mental disease through the spread of infectious bacteria and virus which various genetic backgrounds have various levels of immuno defense against. Compound everything with the fact that the medical industry is booming, and we've got a serious trend on our hands. I am unsure if sympathy is the right approach to be perfectly honest, especially when the worlds most lucrative drug industry is sitting right next door. I'm only really starting to take this whole issue a lot more seriously. I bet the Natives have one of the strongest immuno defenses out there. Only a hunch. Whoops I have it totally backwards. As I said, I'm only starting to take it seriously.
> 
> http://www.ohrc.on.ca/en/race-polic...-health-racialized-and-aboriginal-communities
> 
> ...


I'm not completely sure what you are trying to say here, but the majority of people suffering from mental illness are to afraid to open up to others because they think its weak so they struggle with it on their own without medication, without anyone to talk to, or any strategies to overcome it.
Exposure like this is here to help break that silence. I don't think most people want others to take pity on them, people want to get over it as quickly as possible and get on with their lives.


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

^That's right, I am in the demographic you are speaking of. I am very reserved when it comes to medication which I do not believe has been proscribed with any remarkable insight into my situation and I do believe there is a genuine mental illness epidemic in general.

I spent 4 years in what I now realize was a poorly mentally functioning, and basically undiagnosed clinical depression state. I am only now after a year or so of taking matters into my own hands with the assistance of doctors, digging my way out. (I've recently upgraded with an official diagnosis which is more "severe". I quote it because with a little knowledge I seem to be climbing out rather well. Hoping with a little know-how some of the symptoms continue to disappear.) In other words, I scrapped at least 3 recommendations with medicines from various practitioners and am making the informed decisions I need to make.

However, I do medicate, and my next meeting with my doctor is planned to be a much more informed one with personal strategies and appropriate drug strategies, in order to get my health back in order. My biggest concern is that we are totally missing the root of the problem due to poor education over the matter, and are more concerned with sympathies.

It is real. There is no need for sympathy, but rather a need for genuine help and solutions.

Check it out... more hearsay and I most certainly do not have the laboratory or the scientific background to prove this, but here it is anyways.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piperidine



> Piperidine itself has been obtained from black pepper,[6] from Psilocaulon absimile N.E.Br (Aizoaceae),[7] and in Petrosimonia monandra.[8]


http://nopr.niscair.res.in/bitstream/123456789/9828/1/IJNPR 1(2) 213-215.pdf

That's why these things work to a lesser degree. Only my opinion.

Basically what I am saying, is that you've got armies of doctors hammering the mentally ill with whatever "might" work, when obviously a much more holistic approach and deeper understanding of mental illness in general is what is needed.

http://www.apa.org/monitor/2012/09/gut-feeling.aspx



> If aliens were to swoop in from outer space and squeeze a human down to see what we're made of, they would come to the conclusion that cell for cell, we're mostly bacteria. In fact, single-celled organisms-mostly bacteria-outnumber our own cells 10 to one, and most of them make their home in the gut. The gut, in turn, has evolved a stunningly complex neural network capable of leveraging this bacterial ecosystem for the sake of both physical and psychological well-being.
> 
> Indeed, a flurry of studies in the past several years indicates that the gut microbiome's importance goes beyond physical health: It is also a key player in the gut-brain connection. In one striking demonstration of the potency of the so-called "microbiome-gut-brain axis," published in Gastroenterology in 2011, Bercik and colleagues gave BALB/c mice, a strain of mice that are typically timid and shy, a cocktail of antibiotics, dramatically changing the composition of their gut bacteria.
> 
> *"Their behavior completely changed," Bercik says. "They became bold and adventurous."*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epidemiology_of_obesity



> As of 2008, The World Health Organization claimed that 1.5 billion adults, 20 and older, were overweight and of these over 200 million men and nearly 300 million women were obese.[6] The rate of obesity also increases with age at least up to 50 or 60 years old.[7]


http://www2.macleans.ca/2012/02/10/mental-illness-does-it-really-affect-one-in-five/



> One in five of us has or will suffer from a mental illness: for years, we've peppered our news stories, health pamphlets, and advocacy campaigns with this statistic about the goings on in our heads. There are even entire mental health websites dedicated to it, such as OneInFive.ca courtesy of Dalhousie University.
> 
> It's a number that knows no boundaries. In the U.S., a new national report found that one-fifth of American adults experienced mental illness in the past year.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

MrKappa said:


> Basically what I am saying, is that you've got armies of doctors hammering the mentally ill with whatever "might" work, when obviously a much more holistic approach and deeper understanding of mental illness in general is what is needed.


I think this is what this campaign is leaning towards.
They don't want to just end the stigma, but they want to better understands what is needed. By having mental health talked about more openly, people are more willing to share with their close ones, instead of just going to doctors for medication.
Even doctors will tell you that medication won't solve everything. 
People who don't suffer from mental illness might see this, and might realize that someone close to them are suffering and reach out and offer a helping hand rather than assume its just "a bad day" or "that's just how he/she is"

Anyway, Bell donated almost $5.5M towards this cause! :clap


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Tomorrow in Canada its "Bell's 'Lets Talk' day again.
Like before:
Bell will donate 5¢ more to mental health initiatives for every:


Text message sent*
Mobile & long distance call made*
Tweet using #BellLetsTalk
Share of the Facebook image
http://letstalk.bell.ca/en/










I've also noticed some advertisements here on SAS as well, for CAMH (Centre for Addiction and Mental Health) in Canada










Hope this campaign keeps growing!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It's great and all, but the stigma I feel over being depressed and with suffering from anxiety comes from myself. Even if everyone was understanding of why I am the way I am, I'd still feel embarrassed.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

the cheat said:


> It's great and all, but the stigma I feel over being depressed and with suffering from anxiety comes from myself. Even if everyone was understanding of why I am the way I am, I'd still feel embarrassed.


I understand. I feel like there are so many people who have legitimate reasons to be depressed, and I have no excuse, and that I'm just weak. Its so unfortunate that so many people feel this way, and think they are not worth getting help.

2 in 3 people suffer in silence fearing judgment and rejection. - Canadian Medical Association

Even Clara Hughes - the spokesperson for this campaign is an Olympic medalist - so accomplished suffers greatly.

Really glad at all the companies, athletes, actors, politicians contributing to this.

"A spectacular day for Canada's mental health: A record 122,150,772 million tweets, texts, calls and shares on Bell Let's Talk Day - and a new Bell donation for mental health of $6,107,538.60" - http://letstalk.bell.ca/en/


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I failed to mention this, but last year Clara Hughes cycled across the country (Canada) visiting 95 communities, raising awareness and acceptance about mental health. Unbelievable! Just watched a few clips of her journey, very inspiring!










http://clarasbigride.bell.ca/en/map-and-events/


----------

